# CNC router dust collection



## Boarivoj (May 17, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am new in cnc world, and my machine is currently being built. Its sort of a hobby machine, 1400x900x130mm, 2,2kw spindle, watercooled, etc. etc. 
As i am preparing my workshop for it now, i am wondering, what should i use for removing woodchips and dust? I've seen people use both those workshop vacuum cleaners, and bigger dust and chips removal systems (with cyclone and without). Most of my work will be in wood. At the moment i have 480v 1,1kw dust and chips removal, which is connected to my planer-jointer, but i do have one more branch to connect to and could use it for this.
Should i go with that, or should i buy an independent machine just for cnc? I got some nice offer on old elektra beckum 500w chips removal system. Or should i buy some workshop vacuum? Anyone have experiences with both?
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I primarily use the Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector for my shop and CNC but also use a shop vac for some functions. The HF unit does a good job of collecting dust and chips on the CNC. I also upgraded to the Wynn cartridge filter to replace the 5 micron bag filter that comes on the unit.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Boarivoj (May 17, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! I primarily use the Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector for my shop and CNC but also use a shop vac for some functions. The HF unit does a good job of collecting dust and chips on the CNC. I also upgraded to the Wynn cartridge filter to replace the 5 micron bag filter that comes on the unit.


Hey David, thank you for your answer. I presume u use shop vac "from the hand"? For some specific stuff. I will try to rearange the workshop to connect both machines to the dust removal. Thinking about electricity, 1.1kw aint little added beside 2.2kw the spindle spends, on the long run, thats why i was considering some smaller machine like Metabo Spa1200 or similar (500w).


----------



## Boarivoj (May 17, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

After filling my shop up with dust all over the place I built a simple enclousre out of blue Construction foam board. It just sits over the hole cnc machine and keeps the dust out of my shop and the noise down. Over 150 projects this year. No dust in my air or in my shop. 

A youtube video on this enclousre.
(8) CNC Enclosure made out of blue construction foam - YouTube


----------



## AutomatedIngenuities (Aug 19, 2020)

Boarivoj said:


> Hey David, thank you for your answer. I presume u use shop vac "from the hand"? For some specific stuff. I will try to rearange the workshop to connect both machines to the dust removal. Thinking about electricity, 1.1kw aint little added beside 2.2kw the spindle spends, on the long run, thats why i was considering some smaller machine like Metabo Spa1200 or similar (500w).


Welcome to the forum.

To be honest the 1.1kW and 2.2kW are peak power. In reality from the spindle especially, you will rarely see the full 2.2kW unless your pushing it. I routinely take 0.2 inch depth of cut with a 0.1 inch stepover at 300 ipm feedrate from a 1/4 inch endmill and gwizard (you should check the application out for feeds and speeds) calculates spindle load around 40%. 

However if the dust collector and spindle power exceed your rated current carrying capacity for the circuit or subpanel you should consider alternatives.


----------



## DsKnees (Mar 4, 2021)

Boarivoj said:


> Hello everyone. I am new in cnc world, and my machine is currently being built. Its sort of a hobby machine, 1400x900x130mm, 2,2kw spindle, watercooled, etc. etc.
> As i am preparing my workshop for it now, i am wondering, what should i use for removing woodchips and dust? I've seen people use both those workshop vacuum cleaners, and bigger dust and chips removal systems (with cyclone and without). Most of my work will be in wood. At the moment i have 480v 1,1kw dust and chips removal, which is connected to my planer-jointer, but i do have one more branch to connect to and could use it for this.
> Should i go with that, or should i buy an independent machine just for cnc? I got some nice offer on old elektra beckum 500w chips removal system. Or should i buy some workshop vacuum? Anyone have experiences with both?
> Thank you all in advance!


Unfortunately there is no one size fits all solution. Some people prioritize dust collection, and others do not.

I am in a similar position to you. I have been waiting months for my CNC to be built, but I was just notified that my CNC is done! I will pick it up in the next couple of days. My machine will be slightly smaller--it's a ShopSabre 23. It has a 30"x 40" working surface (762x1016mm). Also 1.7kw air cooled spindle.

My mindset is to create a mini-factory, so fine dust collection/ control is high on my list of priorities. Chip collection is obvious, but fine dust is a problem both for health and cleanlines. I want to be able to do clean operations like mixing resin, cutting cloth, etc while the CNC is running, and I will be literaly 10' (3m) away.

My solution is a large cyclone with an efficient filter, lots of ductwork, and a PVC curtain around the CNC. The curtain separates the router from the rest of the shop, and I will have two 4" (100mm) pipes drawing vacuum from inside the curtain--one connects to the dust boot on the router, and the other is just open. Idea is to draw clean air into the enclosed space, preventing the dust from getting out.

Another member built a box out of foam insulation around his CNC, and connected a small vacuum to it. It prevents fine dust from spreading. 

My dust collector is a 5hp cyclone (3.7kw). It is bigger than what I need right now, but it allows me to add more equipment later on. And it has really good filtration. The typical small dust collector with a bag filter is likely to fill the air with fine dust. Fine dust probably isn't a problem with your planer, since planers make large shavings. But a router will make more find dust.

(I will create a thread with more details once I have everything put together. But right now everything is ordered, I'm waiting for everything to be delivered.)


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing your setup. I made about 30 nice oak presentations this last 3 weeks. Carved a 11x17" 70 year old maple plaque this last week. It took me 2 times of carving to get it near perfection that is a lot of text to try and carve on the same plane. Good stuff guys thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## AutomatedIngenuities (Aug 19, 2020)

DsKnees said:


> My mindset is to create a mini-factory, so fine dust collection/ control is high on my list of priorities. Chip collection is obvious, but fine dust is a problem both for health and cleanlines. I want to be able to do clean operations like mixing resin, cutting cloth, etc while the CNC is running, and I will be literaly 10' (3m) away.
> 
> My solution is a large cyclone with an efficient filter, lots of ductwork, and a PVC curtain around the CNC. The curtain separates the router from the rest of the shop, and I will have two 4" (100mm) pipes drawing vacuum from inside the curtain--one connects to the dust boot on the router, and the other is just open. Idea is to draw clean air into the enclosed space, preventing the dust from getting out.
> 
> ...


I did something similar, I built a full dust enclosure around my CNC router. My machine is 4x4 but has a 50x50 workspace. I then bought a 3hp dust collector and made a dust plenum and put it up on top. I need to redo my doors with some proper plywood but it keeps the dust in quite well. The best thing you can do is have good dust collection and ensure the dust shoe you touches the work surface.

The pictures here are before it was finished but you get the gist.


----------



## DsKnees (Mar 4, 2021)

AutomatedIngenuities said:


> I did something similar, I built a full dust enclosure around my CNC router. My machine is 4x4 but has a 50x50 workspace. I then bought a 3hp dust collector and made a dust plenum and put it up on top. I need to redo my doors with some proper plywood but it keeps the dust in quite well. The best thing you can do is have good dust collection and ensure the dust shoe you touches the work surface.
> 
> The pictures here are before it was finished but you get the gist.
> 
> ...



I like it! I'm curious why you didn't locate it in a corner? My workshop/ garage is barely big enough for everything I am trying to do, so my constant battle is to find the most efficient use of space. For example, I have to install my dust collector outside my shop, and then I am exhausting the air back inside the shop.


----------



## AutomatedIngenuities (Aug 19, 2020)

DsKnees said:


> I like it! I'm curious why you didn't locate it in a corner? My workshop/ garage is barely big enough for everything I am trying to do, so my constant battle is to find the most efficient use of space. For example, I have to install my dust collector outside my shop, and then I am exhausting the air back inside the shop.


One of my biggest reasons I didn't put it in the corner was I needed to access my router on two sides. If I would have put it in the corner I wouldn't have been able to use the space in front because it would block access to the doors. Also, since I didn't put it in the corner, I use the space behind (7 feet or so) to house my woodworking workbenches with built in tablesaw, jointer and planer. I also have my bandsaw back there. 

I get tossed between two materials, wood or metal so I split my section of my workspace into half woodworking and other half metalworking. 

I would have loved to vent my dust collector outside or have the storage bin and motor outside to cut down on noise but my workshop is actually underground.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

DsKnees said:


> Unfortunately there is no one size fits all solution. Some people prioritize dust collection, and others do not.
> 
> I am in a similar position to you. I have been waiting months for my CNC to be built, but I was just notified that my CNC is done! I will pick it up in the next couple of days. My machine will be slightly smaller--it's a ShopSabre 23. It has a 30"x 40" working surface (762x1016mm). Also 1.7kw air cooled spindle.
> 
> ...


Hi guys. I see that this post is a couple weeks old. I to just received my ShopSabre 23 a little over 2 weeks ago. I decided to upgrade the dust boot on that machine to the one they use on their dust dock setup. This dust shoe connected to my dust collector is fantastic. There is absolutely no dust when I do my cutting now. I have an Axiom Precision AR6 Basic also and that dust shoe is pathetic compared to the ShopSabre one. Dust control and chip control is key to a healthy shop. I know this from experience. My dust collector isn't all that large volume speaking wise. I only use it on the machine I'm running at the time as I really can't be in 2 many places at once. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## DsKnees (Mar 4, 2021)

Bentley said:


> Hi guys. I see that this post is a couple weeks old. I to just received my ShopSabre 23 a little over 2 weeks ago. I decided to upgrade the dust boot on that machine to the one they use on their dust dock setup. This dust shoe connected to my dust collector is fantastic. There is absolutely no dust when I do my cutting now. I have an Axiom Precision AR6 Basic also and that dust shoe is pathetic compared to the ShopSabre one. Dust control and chip control is key to a healthy shop. I know this from experience. My dust collector isn't all that large volume speaking wise. I only use it on the machine I'm running at the time as I really can't be in 2 many places at once. Just my 2 cents worth.


Did you have to trim one of the tabs off the end of the upgraded dust boot? I have the same machine, which I received about 3 weeks ago, and I also got the upgraded dust skirt. I found the tab on the end of the dust skirt, the part that hooks into their dust dock, got caught in the Z axis. I trimmed off, and then it worked perfect. (I also got the spindle option, so clearances might be different if you got the Milwaukee router option...)

Also quick tip, you can use the middle (spacer?) section of the upgraded dust skirt with the standard dust skirt as an extension when using a longer bit.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

DsKnees said:


> Did you have to trim one of the tabs off the end of the upgraded dust boot? I have the same machine, which I received about 3 weeks ago, and I also got the upgraded dust skirt. I found the tab on the end of the dust skirt, the part that hooks into their dust dock, got caught in the Z axis. I trimmed off, and then it worked perfect. (I also got the spindle option, so clearances might be different if you got the Milwaukee router option...)
> 
> Also quick tip, you can use the middle (spacer?) section of the upgraded dust skirt with the standard dust skirt as an extension when using a longer bit.


Hi. I didn't have to trim anything. I put it on and its perfect. I can't believe how efficient it is. I got the spindle option also. This spindle is hands down better than the HSD spindle that was on my machine that I sold. Its incredibly quiet. Even my wife with her supersonic ears is pleased. Oh and I have mine installed sideways. Maybe that makes a difference. Longways to the gantry overhang. I felt its easier to change out bits this way. I'm loving this machine. Best upgrade investment compared to other machines. I hope you're enjoying yours. 
Bentley


----------



## DsKnees (Mar 4, 2021)

Bentley said:


> Hi. I didn't have to trim anything. I put it on and its perfect. I can't believe how efficient it is. I got the spindle option also. This spindle is hands down better than the HSD spindle that was on my machine that I sold. Its incredibly quiet. Even my wife with her supersonic ears is pleased. Oh and I have mine installed sideways. Maybe that makes a difference. Longways to the gantry overhang. I felt its easier to change out bits this way. I'm loving this machine. Best upgrade investment compared to other machines. I hope you're enjoying yours.
> Bentley


Oh, I hadn't thought of mounting it sideways. But if you switch it to perpendicular to the gantry, you will probably find the same clearance issue. But it's easy to fix.

I have my machine set up so the side of the machine with the gantry overhang is towards me. For tool changing I run the spindle to the end of the gantry overhang, which makes it easy to reach. There's nothing but empty space underneath, so it's easy to install and remove the dust skirt. I programmed the "P2" position as my tool change location, so with a click of the mouse the spindle comes right to me. 

I really like mine, but I don't have anything to compare it to. It does everything I ask it to without complaining. My only regret is that I should have insisted on having them make it with more Z clearance. The shop manager said they have done it in the past. I don't need more gantry height so much as I need the Z axis to raise up another inch...maybe 2. The salesman said it wasn't possible, and I didn't push the subject... Live and learn, I guess. It is enough to do the job, but I'm closer to the limit than I'd like to be.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi. Ya I'd probably have the same issue with mine if I had it perpendicular to me. As far as Gantry height, I think they have it perfect for the width of the gantry uprights. The taller it is I would think that the verticals would have to be another 1/4" or so thicker. On my Axiom machine the clearance is about the same with my spoilboard on that machine. I really don't need any higher gantry clearance as all my work is done on pieces no thicker than 3/4" or so. If I were to ever get another machine it would be one of their Pro series. That has plenty of clearance. But that will have to wait until I ever decide to move again. That way I would have a larger shop to start with and could install a larger CNC machine. I possibly could have gotten the Pro but I would have had to get rid of my Axiom. I need it for my busy season. Ya I've programmed a spot for tool changes also. Really handy.


----------



## DsKnees (Mar 4, 2021)

Bentley said:


> Hi. Ya I'd probably have the same issue with mine if I had it perpendicular to me. As far as Gantry height, I think they have it perfect for the width of the gantry uprights. The taller it is I would think that the verticals would have to be another 1/4" or so thicker. On my Axiom machine the clearance is about the same with my spoilboard on that machine. I really don't need any higher gantry clearance as all my work is done on pieces no thicker than 3/4" or so. If I were to ever get another machine it would be one of their Pro series. That has plenty of clearance. But that will have to wait until I ever decide to move again. That way I would have a larger shop to start with and could install a larger CNC machine. I possibly could have gotten the Pro but I would have had to get rid of my Axiom. I need it for my busy season. Ya I've programmed a spot for tool changes also. Really handy.


Oh, I meant "z height", not gantry clearance. The limitation I'm seeing is the z axis doesn't raise up high enough for me to make use of the theoretical 5" gantry clearance. The collet raises up to a max height 6" from the bed (5.5" total travel, and lowest point is .5" from bed height), so subtract your bit length from that 6" to figure out the z clearance over your workpiece.

I have been starting with a 3" block (directly on the machine bed) and machining down 2". This works for me, because I'm leaving a flat "flange" around the perimeter, and the 1" thickness left over is about what I want anyway. 

The other option is I can put a 2" block of material on the spoil board.

I guess this is a reasonable max height, because this is about all you can do with a "normal" cutter. Atleast it seems to me that most relatively affordable cutters have an overall length of 3" to 4". With this range of bits you can get the needed ~2 1/8" to 2 1/4" stick out(?) needed for cutting the 2" depth.

If the Z travel was increased, I would need longer bits to take advantage of it. And from what I've seen, there is a huge jump on prices when a bit's overall length exceeds ~4".

So maybe they made the right compromise? But I would like a little extra capacity just in case!

I was interested in the Pro 404 too. If things go well, maybe it will happen in a couple years.


----------

